# I think it's imminent.....



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I just got my insurance premium notice....115% increase. I work a full time job and a part time job. Every bit of my part time work now goes to pay for health insurance for my wife and two daughters. That is money not in the economy from now till I die....which will be a lot.....

Obamacare has come due. It's a beat down on US citizens who are supporting this country. Gov't isn't working and could default soon. I'm convinced this president wants to break the middle class to create a larger sect of government slaves. If you can break the middle class and make them dependent, those in office now have the majority.

I once thought decline would happen slowly and it has up to this point. But I think things are about to flip. I do believe marshal law is coming. I don't think its going to be everywhere but in highly populated areas. When stores quit honoring food stamps because the gov't doesn't pay, then you will see riots. Middle class doesn't riot. That's why the govt is not doing anything.

Could it happen next week, perhaps. But history seems to record that when things go to the crapper in an instant, it's at a time when we least expect. Still, I have instructed my wife that if we see a default next week, head to the local aldi's and just buy a whole lot of what we already use that's not perishable. We already have a load of preps, but this will buy us a little more on top of the large amount we have.

I know this seems like a redundant post in a forum like this. But Obamacare is the start of govt intrusion and slavery. I see a book written in the next couple of years...."How one man enslaved a nation".


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Go to Amazon, type in" The Enemy Within", look down where it says ,people that looked at this book, looked at these.....You will see many books that will tell you almost everything you need to know about Who is incharge right now.If you want there is a free on-line book called The Obama Timeline (Colony 14) by Don Fredrick, it is also for sale on Amazon, I read this book while Don was writeing it. I just watched a video, of Ben Carson the brain surgon, He says, Obamacare is the worst thing sinse slavery in this Country. Dr. Carson is a new Hero of mine , I belive he would be someone to get us out of this mess,he's a Leader, a Good Man.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Having thought it was coming for many years now, I've come to the conclusion inevitable does not mean imminent. The dollar, for example, is doomed to be added to the currency dust heap of history.....but probably not tomorrow.


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

Very close. Hope we're ready. but never seems like it. Seems like we are low on some thing.
I am really hoping the House has something up their sleave to stop total default.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been prepping and homesteading for about 15 years. I always thought a trigger event would cause a quick national shtf scenario.
I've changed my thinking to a scenario of a slow slide into a high tech Nazi Germany or Stalinist Russia.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Our private insurance that we pay for personally went up. $29 per month.
As to the OP, I've met the ty-d bowl man...he said it's almost over. And it won't be pretty...by a long stretch.

Matt


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

I would just like to see ONE *working *person somewhere tells us what a great deal Obama-care is for them. Just one.

Its just another tax on the people that pay their taxes.

China is calling for the world to drop the dollar, it is going to happen oneday, who can blame them.

We should not raise the dept ceiling, *don't spend what you don't have*. If we don't have enough money, we need to change our spending habits, that's the way it works at my house.

Any fool can think borrowing money is a solution, it takes a real leader to take steps to fix the problem. We need a reset button, bad. :grump:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I work full time. My insurance isn't really changing. In fact, now I get female issues covered!! Yay!! Boy my work place sure dragged feet on that. They don't believe in bc.,. Even if it's for health issues. Oh and they are charging smokers 50 more per pay. Since they cost the company more. And since I see the ones here spend more time outside on smoke breaks then working... Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Do you file a claim on your car insurance to pay for an oil change?

WWW


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

NickieL said:


> I work full time. My insurance isn't really changing. In fact, now I get female issues covered!! Yay!! Boy my work place sure dragged feet on that. They don't believe in bc.,. Even if it's for health issues. Oh and they are charging smokers 50 more per pay. Since they cost the company more. And since I see the ones here spend more time outside on smoke breaks then working... Oh well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


"BC" is the responsibility of the person/persons involved in the sexual activity.... not that of an insurance company that relies on other peoples money to operate.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

If I don't take hormones, I bleed heavy nonstop for months... I can't even have kids. Should I bleed to death instead? It's a health issue!! They have no problem paying for Viagra!

I'm sorry, if yours went up but I would rather have this then told I can't get what I need covered. 

Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

seagullplayer said:


> I would just like to see ONE *working *person somewhere tells us what a great deal Obama-care is for them. Just one.
> 
> Its just another tax on the people that pay their taxes.
> 
> ...


I haven't looked at the info.because I would Never give my info. But from what I hear and read, those making a decent wage will be redistributing their wealth to those that do not-in the form of HC.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

When did it become my responsibility to pay for other people? Doesn't your employer pay for health coverage?

Responsibility is penalized. My wife and two children eat health and exercise. That was the incentive to keep premiums low. This is more of the entitlement generation. Its "I have this problem", therefore you must take care of me.....

I already work a full time job and a part time job and now the govt is redistributing more of my income. Requiring me to subsidize others is wrong.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Hmm. I don't have children. Yet a portion of my taxes goes to public education. Maybe I don't want to find your children? Where do you draw the line? How can you be sure that some horrible disease doesn't get you and disable you so you can't work and support your family without aide and help to keep you alive? 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Nate_in_IN (Apr 5, 2013)

NickieL said:


> Hmm. I don't have children. Yet a portion of my taxes goes to public education. Maybe I don't want to find your children? Where do you draw the line? How can you be sure that some horrible disease doesn't get you and disable you so you can't work and support your family without aide and help to keep you alive?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


I agree, schools should not be funded from federal coffers. Funding for public services should be kept at as local a level as possible.


Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

NickieL said:


> Hmm. I don't have children. Yet a portion of my taxes goes to public education. Maybe I don't want to find your children? Where do you draw the line?


Privatize education and let parents pay for their own kids schooling.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Public education is important for a nation. We need educated citizens. Granted they are being fed leftist propaganda and reinterpreted history and the Constitution is being trashed, but at least they can read and write. 

I agree with local/state control and funding. I would abolish the Dept. of Education at federal level.

Heck, I would abolish a lot of federal government departments and their various tentacles strangling this country. I've always said the government needs a thrifty housewife in charge of the budget because she's used to living within her budget and telling whiney people NO.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

MY understanding is that public education was established by some very influential industrialists who wanted to ensure a constant supply of relatively capable, but not too intelligent or open-minded, easily controlled and unimaginative factory workers........

If that was the case, they got what they wanted while there was a need.....and now the whole affair has been let go to hell.

It's time for a major change in re how Americans educate their children, and just what is taught. All we have now is a mob of grossly propagandized and wholly knowledge-deprived drone zombies more fit for gang violence and social co-dependence than they are even a minimum wage job. That may be worst case, but that is the net result of the overall program as currently administered.

Given the type government that is emerging, I'd say the populace class the public schools are turning out suits it, just fine. 

Coincidence ?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I would just like to see ONE *working *person somewhere tells us what a great deal Obama-care is for them. Just one.


I work 2 part-time jobsm, neither of which offer insurance, and I'm thrilled with the coverage I'll be getting via Obamacare. It is approximately the same cost as private policies I looked into earlier this year, with much better coverage -- for instance, a lower deductible ($100 now vs. $1200 then). My out-of-pocket cost will be only $25 a month. Thanks to Obamacare, I'll get back about 2/3 of the money I pay in federal taxes each year.

To the OP: maybe you need to get creative. I'm guessing your insurance comes from your full-time job, but it's still very expensive. Can you drop your hours to part-time, making you ineligible for insurance, and then get a better deal through Obamacare? Just a thought. It's worth checking into.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Public education is important for a nation. We need educated citizens. Granted they are being fed leftist propaganda and reinterpreted history and the Constitution is being trashed, *but at least they can read and write. *


Not so much.

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2013/03...help-before-entering-cuny-community-colleges/



> Nearly 80 percent of New York City high school graduates need to relearn basic skills before they can enter the City Universityâs community college system.





> They had to re-learn basic skills â reading, writing and math â first before they could begin college courses.
> They are part of a disturbing statistic.
> Officials told CBS 2&#8242;s Kramer that nearly 80 percent of those who graduate from city high schools arrived at City Universityâs community college system without having mastered the skills to do college-level work.


Of course, that's in NY and, IMHO, the problem is more prevalent in the more liberals areas of the country, but it's unarguably a growing problem.


----------



## JV_FL (Oct 12, 2013)

when I looked I didn't see any deductibles that low, even for the gold plans (which have the highest premiums and lowest deductibles). For a silver plan, it was going to cost me $1200 a month in premiums for the family along with a $12.5K deductible....$24.5k a year before insurance kicked in. maybe that is why yours was so cheap....


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

So Willow Girl, are you receiving subsidies to pay for this, because that's the only time I've seen anyone post something about such low deductibles and premiums.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I thought the subsidies lowered the monthly premium only. Do they also lower the annual deductible?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

It really is simple- at least for individuals. If you have lower earnings, you get a subsidy that covers a lot of the cost while those whose earnings are higher get no subsidy and higher taxes to pay for others' subsidies.

There is no magic in this- those who don't have to pay for the cost fo their insurance are happy about it. Those who get to pay for the cost of their own insurance and also the subsidized people's insurance by paying even higher taxes are not.

The insurance itself is pretty much the same as has already created runaway medical costs and is priced accordingly. Insurance companies raised their rates each year when Obamacare passed and will continue to do so. 

Now comes the push to raise taxes to cover this. 

Now the effect of Obamacare on the medical care itself is a whole 'nuther issue.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I do believe that we are worrying about a temporary problem, the economy will likely collapse again within the next 5 years, probably sooner. We are raising the debt ceiling, simply to afford to pay the INTEREST on the debt. Interest is being artificially suppressed by the fed, but it is already rising despite their best efforts. 

I believe we are about to see a collapse that will make '08 look like a sunday school picnic. This time there will be no bailouts, deposits will be wholly or partially confiscated because the FDIC simply does not have the ability to pay everybody in the event of a large bank failure.

For many of us, Obamacare will be the least of our worries.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

seagullplayer said:


> I would just like to see ONE *working *person somewhere tells us what a great deal Obama-care is for them. Just one.
> 
> Its just another tax on the people that pay their taxes.
> 
> ...


DH is the owner of a small business. They have a total of 3 employees. He got about $4,000 back from the insurance company. The letter with it said that due to the Affordable Care Act, the new law states that they can't spend more than 20% in administrative costs. They had to refund the extra money. Of course the insurance went up like it does every year, but only 10% this year instead of the usual 25-45% like it has in years past.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

willow_girl said:


> To the OP: maybe you need to get creative. I'm guessing your insurance comes from your full-time job, but it's still very expensive. Can you drop your hours to part-time, making you ineligible for insurance, and then get a better deal through Obamacare? Just a thought. It's worth checking into.


I'm trying to understand what you're saying here.
The way I'm reading this is that you think the OP should lower his standard of living, to qualify to have someone else pay for his insurance, that he could previously afford, before this disaster of a plan was enacted. Is that right?

Going by that thinking, then we should all just quit our jobs, and go on full out Welfare and let "Those nasty Rich People" pay for everything.
I mean Pelosi herself says we all ought to be happy about employers cutting hours so we can all , how did she put it, "Pursue our Passions"? Or some such nonsense.
What the heck ever happened to the whole working hard and paying your own bills? Being responsible for yourself?
It isn't my responsibility to pay for anyone's health care but my own and my families.
We can't afford our insurance anymore, since it went up, and we have to pay over 600.00 a month for this debacle, with a 12,000.00 a year deductible. The entire thing is plain out bovine excrement!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Part of an article today at: http://www.silverbearcafe.com/private/10.13/allatonce.html


&#8220;How did you go bankrupt?&#8221; Bill asked.

&#8220;Two ways,&#8221; Mike said. &#8220;Gradually and then suddenly.&#8221;


The dialogue above is from Ernest Hemingway&#8217;s 1926 novel, _The Sun Also Rises_.


It&#8217;s often attributed to Mark Twain or F. Scott Fitzgerald, or misquoted as something like &#8220;At first you go bankrupt slowly, then all at once.&#8221; But the theme is the same.
Nations go bankrupt in the same way. Banking collapses occur in the same way. Currency crises strike in the same way. They all happen gradually&#8230; and then suddenly. Sometimes overnight.


History is generous with examples of entire nations that have suffered this fate, from the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991 to Argentina&#8217;s millennial financial crisis in 2001.


The warning signs are always there, even at the beginning. Over a period of years, sometimes decades, a tiny trickle of warning signs turns into a steady stream&#8230; and eventually a great flood.
The United States is clearly within this model, somewhere between a steady stream and a great flood. It shows.


Last night, after more than two weeks of utterly embarrassing theater, the government in the Land of the Free inked a deal to kick the can down the road a few more months. And in doing so, they set a very dangerous precedent.
As part of the bargain codified in HR 2775 (which President Obama signed into law), the Treasury Department is authorized to SUSPEND the debt ceiling. In other words, for all intents and purposes, there is now NO LIMIT government borrowing.
This limitless borrowing authority will expire on February 7, 2014. But it sets the precedent that dismissing the debt ceiling is a perfectly viable course of action.
Congress has effectively removed their handcuffs&#8230; so you can almost assuredly bet down the road that this provision will be extended, and ultimately become permanent.


No one in the Land of the Free seems to care. But foreigners do. The lead commentary out of China&#8217;s state media the other day was very clear in its position:
*&#8220;It is perhaps a good time for the befuddled world to start considering building a de-Americanized world.&#8221;*​ America&#8217;s dominance is coming to an end. Nearly every piece of objective evidence points to this conclusion&#8211; from the US government&#8217;s absurdly unsustainable finances to the worldwide backlash against their desperate spying tactics.
For several years now, this decline has been happening gradually. But we are quickly reaching the bifurcation point where the steady stream of warning signs will turn into an epic flood of consequences.


As these events unfold, this will become the biggest story of our time. The end of the US dollar hegemony will affect nearly every human being on the planet. And if history is any guide, what follows will be incredibly tumultuous.




Read the rest of it at Silver Bear.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

If people want to get a quick understanding of what Obama thinks and what he is doing to this country-watch the movie-2016. It's by Dinesh De'Dasusa (sp)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DJQAVYTBNsQ


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Granted they are being fed leftist propaganda and reinterpreted history and the Constitution is being trashed, but at least they can read and write.


Now there's a real good deal for the taxpayer.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Public education is important for a nation. We need educated citizens. Granted they are being fed leftist propaganda and reinterpreted history and the Constitution is being trashed, *but at least they can read and write. *



More than a few can't do either in anything beyond text shorthand.

A high school diploma today is more a certificate of years of having been babysat rather than achievement.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Win07_351 said:


> Now there's a real good deal for the taxpayer.


There you go. Public education creates submissive taxpayers.....just literate enough to fill out the 1040.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> There you go. Public education creates submissive taxpayers.....just literate enough to fill out the 1040.


Nope. 

There is a whole industry ( H&R Block, etc ) that has built up around the fact most folks can't, or wont', even fill out a 1040EZ. The vast majority of their business is folks with very, very simple tax issues. In fact, almost nobody that REALLY needs tax help goes to these places, as their preparers aren't much above the level of simple tax forms themselves.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Some more evidence leaning toward "imminent":

Last fiscal year, the federal debt increased by 681 billion for the year....which was bad enough.....considering that was the *entire debt *of the federal govt from the day the country started into the mid 1970's ( we're now about 30 times that at 17 trillion )

Oct 1 starts the new fiscal year, and so far this month ( 3 weeks into the new year ), the debt has increased by 328 billion......in 3 weeks.......

That's pretty eye popping ! And at that rate of increase.....well, clearly that rate is unsustainable....SO what's gonna happen this year ??


Watch the action for yourself at:

http://www.treasurydirect.gov/NP/debt/current


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

willow_girl said:


> .....
> To the OP: maybe you need to get creative. I'm guessing your insurance comes from your full-time job, but it's still very expensive. Can you drop your hours to part-time, making you ineligible for insurance, and then get a better deal through Obamacare? Just a thought. It's worth checking into.



 :stars:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Joe Prepper said:


> :stars:



You an' me, both, Buddy. 


Give some people enough rope.......


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

So work part time to help with insurance. How are you supposed to pay all your bills since you are now part time just to be able to afford insurance?

This is where the system sucks you in.....insurance subsidy, snap, HUD, etc,etc. And I'm one of the idiots who voted for him.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

OMG, really willow? really? I did not think you were so far gone into the spin to be that bad.
Only a liberal could think, hey if you work less you can make more money by stealing it from these other people. The sad thing is, I think your heart may be in the right place, but dear lord that was as disgusting a comment as I have ever heard.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The seven blunders that human society commits and that cause all the violence: wealth without work, pleasure without conscience, knowledge without character, commerce without morality, science without humanity, worship without sacrifice, and politics without principles.

Mahatma Ghandi


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

What does everyone suggest then for those caught between ACA and barebones living expense? It's the law of the land now.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

There really is a vast difference between the limited confines of legal, by-participant-consent civil government and the base, organic _law of the land_.......thank God.

The law of the land has been lonely and largely untapped by the masses for decades.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Re: Willow Girl Sometimes, all you can do, is make it work with what you've got.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

bowdonkey said:


> What does everyone suggest then for those caught between ACA and barebones living expense? It's the law of the land now.


Working harder, not less hard. Working smarter, not less smart. 

Better prepare for that anyway. If Medicare if unsustainable, will O-subsidies be any less?


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Those who can afford the best tax attorney/cpa pay 0 get smart and spend your money in the right place and pay 0 at least you'll feel better in the morning .Every family should be run as a business and claim every deduction possible .many do it that way and pay 0 ,you just have to be smarter than the system !


----------

